# Different voice over options!



## crazyman (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi!

Halloween is ever nearer!

I haven't posted on this forum for a few years but iv come back as I wanted to point out a useful tool i have come across and I feel selfish for keeping it to yself!

I work making animations and routines for different animatronics.

There is this amazing, and i mean AMAZING voice actor that has helped me out so much, so I have set him up a page on fiverr so other members of the Halloween community can get a piece of the action!

https://uk.fiverr.com/hellohaunt/provide-an-amazing-character-voice-over-listen-to-the-demo

This isn't advertisement as I don't get anything from this really, but as i mentioned, hes really good doing crazy, more fun voices. i put together a very short video of some of the voices/routines he has done for me if you wanted to have a look!!! It may not be everyone's taste but my mind keeps ticking with what I can use him for. Poor voices or sound can ruin the best animatronics

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwfooM0Mfec&feature=youtu.be

Here is his sound cloud he sent for for normal voice over stuff as well as a video of his demo reel!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qP_2KFMDKRw&feature=youtu.be

https://soundcloud.com/travisacarey

Hes happy with $5 for any voice over it seems for around 1-2 minutes!

There is another guy aswell I use on fiverr that has a much deeper voice who is also very good!!!!

https://uk.fiverr.com/damanmillsva/...9?funnel=760a95a6-0f8b-472d-9c57-dad725a5de30

Guess it depends on what sort of character you want?!

I'm trying to get together a list of different voice actors to use. anyone got any favorites?! 

Happy Halloween !

Thanks,
Ben


----------

